# Control over food



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZexPPDLXRA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

This is what i always picture when Don talks about tossing chicken up in the air and making his dogs wait...I will call him Mister Turnipseed.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

All the stressed body language and inhibiting going for the food seemed more to do with a whip he was twirling than any training. Nice looking bunch of dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not unusual!
Classic method of feeding the hounds. You wont see any dog/food aggression in a pack like that or they would be out of the picture.
The Border terrier was traditionally kenneled with the hounds. If food or any sort of aggression was allowed in a pack of larger hounds the 12 -14lb Border Terrier would be gone.
I've always fed my dogs in the same place (not the same pile) and I don't allow trouble from the beginning. 
When I feed my two male GSDs I put their food down about 5ft apart and go back in the house. 
I did the same when I had 3-4 terriers.


----------

